# Is there a "BEST" fish for bodybuilding?



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

if so what? heard talapia is good??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I eat alot of salmon, bass and mackerel as they have very healthy fats which have a number of advantages and taste great

Although they would have to fit into you nutritional Macros


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Cuttle fish makes you look like Jay Cutler, fact.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

agree with rick, id say theres a best fish for the goal your looking to achive i.e. dieting or bulking. i love salmon and mackeral


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

mackeral and tuna are mine


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

As above any of the oil fish I would imagine although after havin tinned mackarel I now do not like the stuff!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Would totally depend on what you define best, but imo no.

You'd have to have a pretty shit-hot physique if the type of fish you ate made a difference presuming macros were the same.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

All fish is good but depending what your goal is different fishes are "better"

Talapia is good to go but a bit on the expensive side

White fish is quite low in kcals so would be useful while cutting


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know James L eats a lot of Talapia or at least he did on his last dvd anyway. I HATE HATE HATE fish, really do wish i liked it though!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheers guys, trying to bulk so something high in cals preferably and white as making a curry with it as hate the taste of white plain fish


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Only if you include a rice cake?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I know James L eats a lot of Talapia or at least he did on his last dvd anyway. I HATE HATE HATE fish, really do wish i liked it though!


 That's where I got tilapia from lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Cheers guys, trying to bulk so something high in cals preferably and white as making a curry with it as hate the taste of white plain fish


If bulking get the salmon and makrell in


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> If bulking get the salmon and makrell in


Nice 1 Breda


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

and if really bulking and not to bothered if its the wrong type of bulk, and fish that is battered followed by a deep fat fried protein bar!


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

i still rate canned tuna no.1!,i also have mackrel,salmon,river cobler is decent and if my fridge is getting bare i have a couple of tinnes of pilchards for safety lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if shell fish are allowed then i think muscles are paramount in body building


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

a nice cod from the local fish shop, cant wait for off season mmmmm.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Halibut is nice, but expensive. Its quite meaty like tuna.

I tend to eat salmon and tuna most.


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

ive been getting 1kg of pollock from aldi , £3.99 a bag


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Jay Cutler eats alot of tuna and salmon.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks again guys, think il be going with the pollock

a.nother guy and wheyman.. ha dee ha :ban:

:tongue:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

West Colorado Mudskipping Pollock <-- If its not this then you can not use it for bodybuilding


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Whole ray wings fried in butter. Good cals there mate


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Raptor said:


> West Colorado Mudskipping Pollock <-- If its not this then you can not use it for bodybuilding


oh really thanks mate, really appreciate your genuine, honest, sincere advice, what would i ever do with out people like you 

lol


----------

